# Finished my crocheted cardigan!



## PrincipePio

I haven't been connected much this week because I've been working hard to finish this crocheted cardigan!










It's for one of my co-workers, who is having a baby girl next month. The pattern is the Petal Cardigan from Mon Petit Violon on Etsy and Ravelry. I snagged the discontinued yarn at a local yarn shop and am love with the color!

Yay for finishing a project!  (Sammy approves as well!)


----------



## dsavino

Wow Bethany!! Awesome job!! That's beautiful!! My mom could knit beautiful things too, but I never inherited the gift from her.  But I do crochet. I always admired people who can knit as beautifully as you! She's going to be a very well dressed little girl!!


----------



## 4711

How adorable!


----------



## despoinaki

This is sooooo cute!  great job you did there! I want to learn how to make these.. my mum began to show me but I found it difficult so I left the class!  I hope I'll make a cardigan one day!


----------



## Cody

Nice job, I love the variety of stitches you used.


----------



## Birding

So pretty. I love the buttons you chose. Your friend is lucky!


----------



## FaeryBee

*That is adorable and I'm sure your friend will be thrilled that you took the time to make something so beautiful for her little girl.

I love the color, stiches, trim and buttons -- it's perfect!!*


----------



## eduardo

*It's beautiful *


----------



## StarlingWings

Absolutely perfect! That little girl will be unrivaled in her fashion choices!! 
I wish I had caught on to knitting or crocheting, but I tried knitting and ended up using the needles as chopsticks (no just kidding, but still, it was bad...) and I can only crochet in a straight line  
Awesome job, Bethany. 
Next up: Sammy wants a green jumper with birds on it! :laugh:


----------



## Niamhf

Wow Bethany this is beautiful! 😄


----------



## Birdmanca

You did a good job on the cardigan. The color also turned out to make the sweater look really good.


----------



## Nika

Beautiful color. Coral? 
I like the stitch you used to make it.


----------



## PrincipePio

Thank you, everyone! I woke up feeling accomplished this morning now that the cardigan is finally finished. 

The stitch is actually super easy - the normal stitch is just a double crochet (triple in UK crochet terms) and the bigger stitch is just single crochet then popcorn stitch (YO and pull up a loop until you have 7 loops, then YO and pull through all) in the same stitch. Skip one stitch and repeat. Turn and repeat the row to get the popcorn stitch in the other direction. The hardest part of the pattern was following the instructions for the silver petals, but I got them after a few tries 

Thanks again for the comments! They made my day


----------



## Budget baby

A lady of many talents, that is so adorable and cute. I love the little petals around the collar.


----------

